# Soft water tank



## Roland (13 Feb 2021)

My 70l tank,gh5/6 ,kh1,K15ppm,No3 5/10ppm,po4 0.20ppm,tropica soil substrate,Sky light 60 light,co2 40ppm,fertilization -tropica green+ Aqua rebell  micro special flowgrow
​


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Feb 2021)

Lovely jungle, my kind of tank


----------



## Maf 2500 (16 Feb 2021)

The tank looks great. Very lush.

What is the name of the green, small leaved, mid-ground plant approx one third of the way from the left please? Not the showiest plant but I like the size and growth habit.


----------



## Roland (16 Feb 2021)

Hmmm...this one mate?


----------



## Ivan Stoyanov (16 Feb 2021)

Very nice tank. How much of tropica green you use and the micro fertilizer.  I think tropica has and micro in it. Thanks


----------



## Maf 2500 (16 Feb 2021)

Roland said:


> Hmmm...this one mate?


This one please:


----------



## Roland (16 Feb 2021)

Rotala Pearl mate


----------



## Kezzab (16 Feb 2021)

That curled leaf form is unusual. Is that it's normal growth form? Looks quite cool.


----------



## Roland (16 Feb 2021)

Yes, it is a fully immersed plant as well


----------



## Maf 2500 (16 Feb 2021)

Roland said:


> Rotala Pearl mate


Thanks, very cool plant, another one for the list


----------



## Paul Kettless (23 Feb 2021)

Now thats Autumn in a box, beautiful tank


----------



## Earlscapes (27 Feb 2021)

Amazing set up. Goals to aim for with my next scape. Have you got a journal for this?


----------



## Dorey (28 Feb 2021)

Lovely display mate


----------



## Sarpijk (28 Feb 2021)

Lovely tank! What type of crypt do you keep in the middle? Could it be Crypt Bulosa?


----------



## Matthew Robinson (2 Mar 2021)

Brilliant scape love the colours


----------

